# New Banshee Bungee?



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I've wondered about these before as well. Agnarchy made one that looked pretty legit a few years ago. They suggest asking a boyscout what knot to use to attach the handle and the anchor to the bungee. I'm a sailor, not a boyscout, but I'd use a sheet bend. 

It also looks like a skier made a diy banshee bungee earlier for under $75. Agnarchy's looks better, but they do have some tips. 

Here's one I found that may or may not be in stock still.

The internet goes deep my friend. If you make one, let us know.


----------



## JimboF (Feb 17, 2021)

WigMar said:


> I've wondered about these before as well. Agnarchy made one that looked pretty legit a few years ago. They suggest asking a boyscout what knot to use to attach the handle and the anchor to the bungee. I'm a sailor, not a boyscout, but I'd use a sheet bend.
> 
> It also looks like a skier made a diy banshee bungee earlier for under $75. Agnarchy's looks better, but they do have some tips.
> 
> ...


Ya ive been getting the feeling ill have to macgyver something to get exactly what im looking for. I appreciate the response pal ill check out those links


----------



## cmo09 (12 mo ago)

JimboF said:


> So im in the midst of building a lil jib park set up in my back yard, and am trying to avoid having to build a roll in ramp, or purchase/build a tow rope set up. My buddy had a banshee bungee back in the day, and although it wasn't cheap for what it was, it got the job done. Im hoping to be able to find something similar to the banshee bungee but not having any luck. Just curious if anyone knows of any alternatives that would be worth checking out. Im quite set on the bungee rope idea as im planning to set up my jib park to be multiple runs/hits coming in from different areas so having something I can move around and set up with ease is ideal. lemme know what yall think if anybodies got any ideas that would be helpful!


Here's one listed on ebay if you're still searching 10' BANSHEE BUNGEE Human Slingshot for Snowboards, Skis, Skateboards, Skimboards | eBay


----------

